# Gypsy Inca and Echo



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Wow lots of great pictures! I especially love the one where they're all wearing the red shirts.  You should upload some of them to the gallery.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh forgot to say the wee boy is my brother.


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

love the red jumpers!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Loving the pics .......... especially the ones in their red jumpers ..... they look sooo cool!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

domdom1996 said:


> love the red jumpers!


lol still need to get Delta a red one, at the moment she has a green one.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Great pictures of very happy dogs , now really looking forward to our holiday in Norfolk with Flo.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like so much fun!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Where was Delta??


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

The jumpers are fab - where are they from? Great photos.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they re from equafleece, they are fab keeps the dog dry but can also be used like in that photo for after a trip to the beach as it seems to draw the water out of the coat and keeps them warm. 

i love them, the only problem is they mad their legs when long, i didnt notis it till last year because it was the first time i had kep their legs quite long.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely pics !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There old pics Mandy when Delta was only a twinkle in Kendals eye x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Where was Delta??


lol this was june 2009, so i think this was Gypsy's 3d birthday and Echo was almost a year old. 

Gypsy will be 5 this month, and Delta hasnt been to the beach yet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWESOME Pics Kendal, looks like you guys all had a blast


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kendal where did you get the jumpers they all look so cosy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

equafleece love them, keeps them dry when its wet, and drys them off when they are wet.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

What great pictures! We can't wait to take Ruby to the beach!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Are the red jumpers fleece for drying them? If yes, where did you get them from? I bought one from Equifleece last year but it cost £30 and I was wondering if you have a cheaper source? It was so incredibly useful as it rains a lot here and it did keep her very dry and also dries her after a bath.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hotter dog i think is cheeper but i dont like them, they dont fit as well, and if they are out running in the wet it stretched and their legs get caught up inside them so not a fan of hotter dog. 


but love equafleece, good for snow, rain, and drying dogs after being wet. 

i have even had Echo jump in the water and come out dry under the equafleece, so yes they are exspensive but personaly i feel they are worth every peny.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

photos from a couple of months ago after a very wet and muddy walk with lots of muddy puddles (im talking at least ankle deep in some plases)

this was my lot when i took the equafleece off.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Bad enough with one muddy dog.........


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! cute muddy pups!! they kinda look a little sorry for themselves! cute guys


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dirty dogs .....(I am saying that is a funny accent.... shame you can't hear it, I sound well stupid) .... means happy dogs 

I want a jumper for Oakley ..... a green one would be great ....


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree Kendal, the Equafleece is brilliant, Izzy looks just like your dogs when the fleece comes off and they do fit brilliantly.


----------

